
Are zero-hours contracts really worse than ‘jobs for life’? - kristianc
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/10/zero-hours-contracts-worse-jobs-for-life-work-unions?CMP=twt_gu
======
dazc
We've always had 'zero-hours' contracts in one form or another. It used to be
possible to employ people on a 'casual' basis but when that was outlawed we
moved to agency workers. The same thing but with a bunch of rent-seeking spivs
adding a considerable overhead in return for a veneer of respectability.

Zero hours contracts are not necessarily a bad thing. We've always had bad
employers, regardless of how workers are employed.

Many are flouting the laws as they stand, I know of one national 'charity'
that make Sports Direct look like Saints; you won't be reading about them in
the Guardian though.

